#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Cursus Arabisch voor semi-gevorderden

## ISA studentenvereniging

De Quran, het Boek van Allah, dat geopenbaard is als leiding en barmhartigheid. Een Boek dat de mensheid toespreekt in de zuivere Arabische taal, dat nooit vervangen kan worden door een andere taal. Het kunnen lezen van de Quran is een belangrijke vaardigheid voor iedere moslim. Gezien niet elke moslimstudent hiertoe in staat is, besloot ISA te starten met de cursus Arabisch voor beginners, waarmee de fundamenten voor deze vaardigheid gelegd moeten worden. Na het afronden van deze cursus kan je doorstromen naar Arabisch voor semi-gevorderden waarbij je je woordenschat nog verder uitbreidt en je verdiept in de taal van de Quran. Deze tweede cursus kun je ook volgen als je via andere wegen al Arabische lessen voor beginners hebt gevolgd.

Ken jij het Arabische alfabet goed en kun je al redelijk Arabische woorden lezen en schrijven, maar wil je je meer verdiepen? Wil jij de Arabische taal beter leren begrijpen, lezen en schrijven? Wil jij je woordenschat uitbreiden en de grammaticaregels onder de knie krijgen? Dan is de cursus Arabisch voor semi-gevorderden zeker wat voor jou! Deze cursus bestaat uit twaalf lessen, n keer per week, op de Vrije Universiteit.

Toelatingseisen:
- Goede beheersing van het Arabische alfabet
- Redelijk Arabische woorden kunnen lezen en schrijven
- Bereid zijn om veel aan zelfstudie te doen

Voldoe je niet aan deze toelatingseisen? Dan kun je je aanmelden voor de cursus voor beginners, meer informatie is op de website beschikbaar.

https://www.svisa.nl/arabisch/

.

----------


## ISA studentenvereniging

Er zijn nog maar 4 plekken over, wees er snel bij!

----------


## ISA studentenvereniging

De cursus is helemaal vol! Hou onze site Home - Islamitische Studentenvereniging Amsterdam in de gaten voor meer informatie over wanneer de cursusopnieuw wordt aangeboden!

----------

